# Corvette Grand Sport Nassau 1964 (resin kit)



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 

I'm finishing a Racing legends magnatraction resin kit (french resin cast); so I wanted to show you the result and W.I.P.











First, I modified the body mount, to fit the chassis lower.

After that, I created some big custom tires for the front wheels too, to respect the effect often seen on US vintage gt cars. The chassis is an hybrid between aurora and AW chassis. 

The reason is that the aurora wheel base is a little bit shorter than the AW one (or the opposite...I don't remember. But I discovered that JL/AW xtractions are far of a 100% accurate aurora copy)













After a coat of primer, I painted the body in a metallic grey/blue : 













Today, I made handpaint detailling, and posed the decals : 




















































Tommorow, I'll make the varnish.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent detail work!!! I wish my hands were that steady!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I can smell the burnt rubber....aaaaaaah that is nice.*

demether,

Blue #81 Grand Sport VETTE from France = Holy Tamalies (That is way Hot!)

This is a LOOKER slot car build and done up very well...love the pipes and how you painted them up. :thumbsup:

Bob...zoom, zoom...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Nice!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all ! 

I hope tomorrow I 'll achieve a decent varnishing... always a critical step !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice Vette!!! The detail work makes even more impressive!!! Those Racing Legends kits are very good also...RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Demether, 

You Mecom Racing Team Grand Sport is going to be outstanding! Carol Shelby's Cobra roadsters got a real suprise at Nassau at the hands of the Mecom Grand Sports - the stuff of racing legend. Which leads to a question. Is Racing Legends still selling bodies?

Good luck with the varnish (clear coat). :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Corvette Grand Sport Nassau 1964 (resin*

*Gotta admit that's a very nice looker ! can't wait to see the finished body .:thumbsup:*


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Demether,
> 
> You Mecom Racing Team Grand Sport is going to be outstanding! Carol Shelby's Cobra roadsters got a real suprise at Nassau at the hands of the Mecom Grand Sports - the stuff of racing legend. Which leads to a question. Is Racing Legends still selling bodies?
> 
> Good luck with the varnish (clear coat). :thumbsup:



In your great erudition, you must have noticed that my model is not 100% accurate : sponsors decals and number doesn't match the real thing. A few details of the body are not accurate too. But it's the advantage of h0 slot cars : decals and bodies are so tiny that it's almost impossible to see it. :thumbsup:


Racing legends/thierry is moving to south west of france for now, I don't know if he can take orders, try to contact him by email on his website. 

By the way, he's casting wonderfull cheetahs versions, especialy the closed cockpit one. A really great addition to a GT magnatraction racing class with racemaster bodies, for example.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Dimitri!

Wow! Awesome! All I can say is wow my friend! Fantastic detail and painting job - especially free-hand painting those details. How do you do it? There is no way I could be that steady with my hands. Just fantastic work! Plus, a Grand Sport Corvette to top it off! I own two '63 Corvettes and am a huge fan of the C2 / '60s models! Awesome work my friend!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all!

I had some issues with the varnish and decals (I'm not an expert in kit building, I built 2 1/32 cars and it's my firs h0 resin car I build, so I make mistakes), but I achieved to fix the biggest problems. 

the 2nd coat is done : I'll make new photos tonight 




> especially free-hand painting those details. How do you do it?


I used some acrilyc ink and paint (used for miniatures figure painting, the brand is Vallejo)


A quick picture of the car drying :


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kneedeep56 (Sep 16, 2008)

Simply AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Totally awesome Dimitri! It came out GREAT! You are truly a master artist!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you, but wait for the final result before congratulating me 

I've got plenty of work to do : polishing the car, varnish again, polish again, mount the windows, paint the driver, paint the wheels... :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

last daylight pictures, before polishing : 







































:wave:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

OK, Dimitri, my friend...I'll play the waiting game. HAHAHA! Still, the car is amazing! Fantastic work! I'd almost be scared to drive it around the track at all.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Demether,
Fantastic work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep working in HO & posting your projects. Do want to see a final picture when you all finished! ...RL


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

PD2 said:


> OK, Dimitri, my friend...I'll play the waiting game. HAHAHA! Still, the car is amazing! Fantastic work! I'd almost be scared to drive it around the track at all.
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


thank you,


I HAD to try to build a good looking car, to complete my magnatraction racing class, as I use Racemaster bodies on it ! 

My magna/xtraction racing class will be (with the tjet class, based on resin cars) the "showcase" of my h0 slot racing pratice.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I just finished the last polishing, the body is complete :

























A little pic against daylight, just to sho the varnish finish : 















Now I have to paint the driver, mount the windows, and mat varnish the exhausts pipes.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Corvette Grand Sport Nassau 1964 (resin*

*I really like the good detail lines . I can't do them well at all myself so i enjoy what others can do . Nice work !

Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing what a steady hand and the right materials can accomplish!!!! Awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Again, that's a good looking Vette!!! Nice and clean with great details!!! RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !




> Amazing what a steady hand and the right materials can accomplish


In fact, there is no need of fancy materials :

for the main paint job : a car primer spray can, a car paint spray can, some tooth cheap path and car polish.

for the decals : C and R decals, some Future for fix it and avoid silvering

for the details : some hobby paint and ink for miniatures figures (citadel, vallejo, used for wargames painting). 


There is no need for particular talent : a lot of documentation (google is my friend), and organization. And the taste of well done job. I make scenery and miniature painting for 10 years. My first projects were awfull. You just have to do it over and over again. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Gorgeous Corvette body Dimitri! Simply perfect! Man, that is so sweet! You can even seen the little vents in the rear air foil on the back window! Love the details! Can't wait to see the interior and the car mounted on its chassis.

Thanks for sharing all the time!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you ! 

today, I mounted the glasses. TOmmorow I hope to have time to make the driver 









































to be continued...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Suweeeeeeeeet!"

Always enjoy yer work D!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

THank you

Yesterday, I finished the car. The chassis is a Xtraction. I didn't use the racing legends driver, well sculpted but a little out of scale. I painted the glasses like 1st version racemasters.

Here 's the pics : 






















































Little family photo, with racemasters bodies on magna and xtraction chassis (will be my classic gt race class)














The next project will be a tjet ferrari 250 GTO lemans


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

WOW Dimitri! The Vette looks exactly like a Racemaster or at least like it would have come from them! What awesome work my friend! You have really done a great job on customizing that body! Can't wait to see the Ferrari! Of course you know it must be Ferrari red, right? hahahaha - just kidding!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you !

I tried to do my best, and make a racing class with some consistency.

and yes, the ferrari will be red, of course :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that came out perfect demether!!!! Very nice job, and if I didn't know better, I'd swear it came like that!! Incredible!!!


----------

